# Question: Thickening Liquid Soap



## kudzusoapco (Mar 12, 2013)

Hi all,

My Aunt introduced me to CP soap making and she shared a recipe with me for a simple liquid soap;

20 cups distilled water
5 6oz bars of castille cp soap (grated)

While I love her liquid soap, I would like for it to be a tad thicker. I googled and found that you could add salt to thicken. I added the salt and mixed with stick blender and if thickened to a luxurious texture. LOVED IT!! 

THEN, it started to cool and i went to a separated mess! LOL

I added at 1tbs per pound of diluted soap (146 oz / 16 = 9.1). The soap had superfat percentage of 8%. 

Any advise? Any recs on thickening in an alternate method? I have read and read here and LOVE the posts. Hope you experts can assist. 

Thanks....


----------



## Badger (Mar 12, 2013)

I have heard that making liquid soaps with CP soaps usually ends in disaster.  From what I have been reading, most use potassium chloride instead of sodium chloride for their liquid soaps.  There is another post floating around here somewhere with a nice recipe that has been pretty successful...  Here is the post, and it has a video with how the process is done with the recipe... I hope this helps.

http://www.soapmakingforum.com/f11/liquid-soap-preservative-necessary-32752/


----------



## CaliChan (Mar 12, 2013)

kudzusoapco said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My Aunt introduced me to CP soap making and she shared a recipe with me for a simple liquid soap;
> 
> ...



I used to make liquid soap from solid bars. I would (still do) grate up several bars and then boil 2 cups of water and put in 1 cup of soap powder (I use the small side of the grater) give it a stir or two remove it from the heat and let it set overnight. It thickens up pretty nicely
 After its cooled you have to mix it again so that its consistant. You might be able to add cornstarch to thicken it up.


----------

